# Found 5 speakers and subwoofer. New to home audio



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2012)

I found a box of some 5 speakers, as subwoofer, and a ton of speaker wire. I then thought, well gee, I don't have any speakers for my main computer right now. Why don't I try to hook these up to it. Well pretty soon I figured out I couldn't. They all have those red and black speaker wire hookups. So I then looked up on how to connect to my computer. Turns out I need a receiver.

So if anyone could suggest a cheap receiver that I could use these with, that would be appreciated. I tried googling it but I did not know what to look for. I don't even know if I will use them.  The receiver must be cheap.

The motherboard is a msi p67 gd53 with these audio specs

Audio
• Chipset integrated by Realtek® ALC892
- Flexible 8-channel audio with jack sensing
- Compliant with Azalia 1.0 Spec
- Meet Microsoft Vista Premium spec

More specs here http://www.msi.com/product/mb/P67A-GD53--B3-.html#/?div=Detail


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 29, 2012)

First, do you have a HDMI (on motherboard or GPU) or s-pdif out on you motherboard?  If yes, then I simply buy a cheap reciever that is 7.1 or 5.1 and plug all those red and black cables accordingly to the receiver's layout.  Then use a s-pdif cable or if you plan to use HDMI, which would provide audio as well as video directly.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 29, 2012)

As the mother board has support for optical out (that little green tab next to the orange hook up under the KB/Mouse connectors), I would look for a receiver that supports that, also since its a set of 5 speakers and a sub woofer, was probably a 5.1 set sold together, so would look for a receiver that supports 5.1 output.  On one of the speakers it might have a note of how powerful the speakers are, might want to write that down so you don't buy a receiver that is too powerful and blow out the speakers.


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 29, 2012)

Check this out.  -->Pioneer VSX-521-K 5.1-Channel 3D Ready A/V Receive...
It has more than enough juice to power those speaker of yours.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2012)

I found the speaker set. http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...inment-System-Refurbished/887038/product.html

I don't have the dvd player though

So I am probably looking for an 180 watt 5.1 receiver


----------



## Nordic (Mar 29, 2012)

Quoted from an amazon review. Lol wow
"BEST FOR PORN MAKES YOU FEEL LIKE YOUR RIGHT IN THERE WITH THE VIDEO A+++

REALLY EXCITED ME TO HEAR EVERY SOUND AND THOSE BEHIND ME WITH THE MINI SPEAKERS

AND IT KEEPS GOING AND GOING A+++"

Just wow. Some people


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 29, 2012)

The link I listed above has more than enough power to power those speaker of yours.  You don't have to worry.


----------

